# Need a quick P7 education



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw a HK P7 today at a show for $800. All I can say about it is it had a black slide with white lettering. I couldn't get a good look at it because someone else was handling it. I know P7s sell in excess of $1000. I always thought I wanted one but never learned much about them because they've been out of my price range (what I'm willing to spend on a used gun). But then I ran across this one. I MIGHT go back to look at it.

-Is $800 a good price?

-What should I look for/at when inspecting this gun. I have plenty of semi-autos but the P7 is a different animal.

-Other advice?


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

If it's in very good shape with most of the finish intact, that's a very good price. Some time ago, rebuilt ex-police issue guns were coming into the country with the cartouche of the department using it milled off the side of the slide. They were running price wise in the vicinity of 650 dollars. But even then after a short while they began to climb in value when availability started drying up. I would imagine you could pick the sellers brains for all you can about it to see if it's one of these pistols. You can also tell if you see a slight mill mark about 3/8ths of an inch wide on the side of the slide. They're good pistols regardless. It may be a commercial model or maybe a P7, precursor to the P7M8 in that the older P7 has a heel mag release instead of the trigger guard release along with a smaller trigger guard. These olders one are sought after by collectors. The are all incredibly accurate and reliable. So if it's what you would want, I would snatch it up before someone else does.


----------

